# Aquatics Shops in the North East...??



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok guys my Juwel Vision 450 is due to be delivered on Thursday so I'll be getting that up and running and cycled... within a few weeks I'll be wanting to get a pair of Oscars in there and wondered if you guys could recommend a decent aquatics shop within the North East...

Im based in Billingham but do drive so would consider travelling within a half hour distance if it meant getting a couple of nice sized Oscars...

So far Ive tried Petmania in Billingham and Peter Barretts in Stockton - Petmania didn't have any and Peter Barretts only had x1 Tiger Oscar whereas I'd prefer to buy a pair that have already been housed together..

Any suggestions for good aquatics places locally would be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

have you tryed strikes at stokesly? was in there last week very large variety..


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

exotic reptile housing said:


> have you tryed strikes at stokesly? was in there last week very large variety..


Thanks matey - will give them a try :2thumb:


----------



## mallyg (May 1, 2008)

Hi have you tried Cyber Aquatics in Acklam?
i was in there yesterday and they have a large amount of tropical fish!

*Cyber Aquatics Acklam*


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

mallyg said:


> Hi have you tried Cyber Aquatics in Acklam?
> i was in there yesterday and they have a large amount of tropical fish!
> 
> *Cyber Aquatics Acklam*


Didn't realise they were in Acklam - had only heard of them in Gateshead... so will definately check them out - thanks :2thumb:


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Indeed we now have a shop in middlesbrough..

2 GreyStoke Court
Acklam
Middlesbrough
Ts5 7DS
01642 919765


Next week we have a shipment of around 10000 tropical fish coming in, they will be in quarantine in gateshead for 7 days then they will be moved into gateshead store tanks and middlesbrough store tanks.


Chris


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

chriskirby101 said:


> Indeed we now have a shop in middlesbrough..
> 
> 2 GreyStoke Court
> Acklam
> ...


Thanks Chris - have dropped you a PM :2thumb:


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

They are getting bigger by the day m8..


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

chriskirby101 said:


> They are getting bigger by the day m8..


lol - I thought they were fantastic matey and a brilliant price... can't wait to get them back and into the big setup 

Thanks for all your help and a big :2thumb: for your shop setup and Johns help when I was across at the weekend...


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

did you ask in petmania ? - try going in on a friday - sunday and speak to tom.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

lophius said:


> did you ask in petmania ? - try going in on a friday - sunday and speak to tom.


Yes I tend to see Tom when he's in over the weekend - they rarely get Oscars in but know i've been after some for a weeks now... I'll be going across there tomorrow for a few bits but have managed to get the Oscars from Cyber Aquatics in Middlesborough... :2thumb:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

cyber aquatics in gateshead is awesome, they just opened a new one in middelsborough, should check it out, they got a website too.


----------



## Dawnyw (Jan 23, 2009)

*aquatics shops in north east....*

Hi,

I have been to Cyber Aquatics on the Team Valley in Gateshead - I think it's very good. They do have a website - and have just opened a new shop in middlesbrough - Acklam, but haven't been there. Worth the drive, give them a call.:2thumb: Also nice shop just over Byker bridge in Newcastle, but bit further to go.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Take a read above guys - I've already got the oscars reserved from Cyber Aquatics in Middlesborough - great little setup they've got there


----------



## gg&nl (Jan 26, 2009)

Barton water gardens is a good little place - very clean. might be a little out of your way - they hava a web site if you just google the name.


----------

